# Tour of fish street in Hong Kong



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

http://fishstreet.phanfare.com/4859771_5415996#imageID=112341608


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Flame Angel said:


> http://fishstreet.phanfare.com/4859771_5415996#imageID=112341608


Thank you! You captured my favorite fish in the picture!!!

<3 drools all over...

ST!!!!! 

I will definitly pay them a visit when I go back to Hong Kong


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I visit this place every time I go back! It's always followed by a lengthy visit to Fa Yuen Street lol.

LOOK AT THOSE PRICES! Sexy sexy discus for $10 Canadian!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Just came back not too long ago...definitely my favorite street when I go to HK


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking at pictures of a street has never made me so happy but at the same time so sad that we don't have one like that here. =[


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

For those sneaker fans out there...who also happen to be an aquarium hobbyist, the sneaker street not too far away xD
So it's a double kill EVERY TIME I visit! Although I'm from Beijing


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

beijing08 said:


> for those sneaker fans out there...who also happen to be an aquarium hobbyist, the sneaker street not too far away xd
> so it's a double kill every time i visit! Although i'm from beijing :d


i need to go there bro.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This place keeps getting bigger and bigger. A lot more than what they had 10 years ago.
If you are curious, just divide those numbers by 6 and you get the approximate Canadian dollar amount.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

is this street somewhat near the airport of HK?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

You can get to it by subway, get off at Mong Kok station, and just follow the signs to gold fish street. I was there this summer, I'm amazed how they manage to pack so many stores in one place and still be financially viable. I wish we had something like this here in Toronto...The conversion rate now is like 7.7HKD to 1 CAD i believe.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

i wanna get some shrimps in there lol!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Of all things shrimps are actually pretty expensive if i remembered correctly.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

They pre-bag the fish and hang them up? Do they sell that much fish? how long do those fish stay in the bag? do they release them back to the aquarium if not sold and bag them again? how are they fed? Holly shirt.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

penpal said:


> Of all things shrimps are actually pretty expensive if i remembered correctly.


A SSS+ grade CRS will go for around $11 to $12 CAD but still much cheaper compare to here.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I wanna see some saltwater fish pics


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If only we could teleport to HK and get the same exchange we do now....


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Definitely on my bucket list


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mmmm.... stinky tofu....


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you for sharing these great pictures.


We have a street here that have the most pet shops - AKA Kennedy Road. 

Kennedy and Steeles alone has 4 pet shops in working distance already. I'm not sure how many lfs we has along that street exactly.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Dundas Street E in Sauga has more aquatic only shops, 5 that I know of, plus at least one fullline petshop. BigAlsMiss, Dragon Aquarium, Cam's Aquatics, ReefRaft, Kingdom Aquatics. I might be missing some, but there is 5 of them.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Will Hayward said:


> Dundas Street E in Sauga has more aquatic only shops, 5 that I know of, plus at least one fullline petshop. BigAlsMiss, Dragon Aquarium, Cam's Aquatics, ReefRaft, Kingdom Aquatics. I might be missing some, but there is 5 of them.


See when you have the size of BA and people still can't name your shop's name correctly - you need to spend money on marketing. D, you listening?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

tobalman said:


> Thank you for sharing these great pictures.
> 
> We have a street here that have the most pet shops - AKA Kennedy Road.
> 
> Kennedy and Steeles alone has 4 pet shops in working distance already. I'm not sure how many lfs we has along that street exactly.


Kennedy road & within one block of it: 8

NAFB, Finatics, BA, Aquapet, Lucky's, Dragon, Golden Ocean, Frank's

But comparing to the proximity of HK/Asia's fish street it's nothing. There you can literally just walk to next one LFS-hopping. 

So far from the pictures my friend took, the corals on the other hand looks like shit comparing to what we get in GTA though. (of course Chinese people like to keep fish more than corals)


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

mmm stinky tofu~


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

great shots man!!
thanks for taking the time and sharing it.
what kind of camera was used to take these awesome pics?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vaporize said:


> Kennedy road & within one block of it: 8
> 
> NAFB, Finatics, BA, Aquapet, Lucky's, Dragon, Golden Ocean, Frank's
> 
> ...


There's also the street that I like to call the bootleg one, on Dundas there's Cam's, Dragon Aquarium, BA's, and Aquatic Kingdom.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

the prices were amazing
top prize for adas aquascaping contest was on this street
bird street and flower street is right next to this one too


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> great shots man!!
> thanks for taking the time and sharing it.
> what kind of camera was used to take these awesome pics?


The link is from one of the fish forums in Hong Kong.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

nonetheless....thanks for showing us the link anyhow.


----------



## canada koi online (Aug 2, 2010)

I enjoyed fish street when I visited Hong Kong. A very cool experience indeed.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some dive pics in Thailand last year


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Fish street in HK


----------

